# If you could only use one manufacturer's products...



## Nuggs (Dec 14, 2009)

If you could only use one manufacturer's range of products, which would it be?

I'd probably go for Meg's on account of the wide range of products and consistency of quality.


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Megs also for me too.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Werkstatt - but it would mean using Carnauba Jett Trigger instead of a paste wax.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't say and will never have to luckily


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Chemical Guys Job Done :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

chemical guys or megs. probably chemical guys though


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

megs for me plenty of choice and good quality :thumb:


----------



## FRS2552 (Feb 15, 2009)

Megs for me :thumb:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Autoglym, best of british. :thumb:


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Meguiar's for me too:thumb:


----------



## patrol156 (Dec 8, 2009)

would have to say another vote for megs


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Chemical Guys :thumb:


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dodo. more so now they are adding to the range. with products like mellow yellow wheel cleaner. all round great products. brilliant quality. great customer service. and it has to be said. some of the cleverest marketing around.


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

Carplan......









Not


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Dodo or Bilt Hamber - either one I could work with, with what each has to offer.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

autosmart all day long


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

Auto Glym. 

Good compounds, good waxes, good pads. And many kinds of useful car care products for interior&exterior. All in one


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Poorboys,

Slick and suds is great
SR range of polishes are great
Nattys paste wax is great
Natural Dressing is great

That covers all the basics and then there is blackhole and others.


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Poorboy's World or Chemical Guys.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

If I didn't need to polish/correct the paintwork - then Zaino - all their products are great.
Otherwise it would have to be Megs - cover all bases. Love the look of #16 & #21 as LSPs and a huge range of compounds, glazes, cleaners, pads, tools etc to meet all of your needs. :thumb:


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Chemical Guys or Dodojuice


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Dodo for me, slowly seem to be siding with their stuff after trying various others.


----------



## Simmo (Aug 31, 2008)

Megs for me!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

if fk did pads then i;d say finish kare. as far as i'm aware they dont so yeah megs for me too.


----------



## Tybo (Jun 25, 2006)

Valet Pro.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dodo:thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Meguiar's, no questions asked!

Great VFM and quality. Although the wax/sealant range is a little lacking...


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Megs again as the OP said - a consistent and very wide selection of products that everyone has used at least one of them once and been satisfied.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

meguiars for me


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

I vote for Megs too.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Autoglym for me, aside from Meguiars they are probably the only company that offer everything I need.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Excluding pads etc, I'd have to say Optimum - all of their range is superb, and their polish/compound is massively overlooked...


----------



## Tyrefryer (Jan 2, 2010)

Chemical Guys


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Swissvax :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Chem Guy's or Autosmart.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

This thread is interesting reading :thumb: I bet you cant guess whose products I would use  

Johnny


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

If only one product at all then Chemical Guys.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Dodo Juice. 

They are planning to make this possible though :thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Johnnyopolis said:


> This thread is interesting reading :thumb: I bet you cant guess whose products I would use
> 
> Johnny


Halfords own label ? :thumb:


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

The £5 hand car wash down the rd 

NO only a Joke

im Still learning


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

The £5 Hand car wash down the rd

NO only a Joke

Im still Learning 

So idea yet


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Excluding pads etc, I'd have to say Optimum - all of their range is superb, and their polish/compound is massively overlooked...


What do you think of their polishes then Russ?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

It would have to be a manufacturer who has a wide range of products to cover all bases, and where all of these products perform either well or at the top of their game... companies like Meguiars, Chemical Guys and 3M fall into this bracket for having such ranges, the former two would be my choices.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

hmm im just starting out so i would say Autoglym...

im sure that will change thou!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dodo Juice for me!


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

that could be the case if you didnt read the application form properly for z****


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

one that I'm a bit suprised hasn't been mentioned yet and my choice - Serious Performance, superb products and very good value for money


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> This thread is interesting reading :thumb: I bet you cant guess whose products I would use
> 
> Johnny





Lump said:


> Halfords own label ? :thumb:


Don't be daft Lump, Turtle Wax of course!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i mainly use cartec products they are my go to ones. but i have a mix of manufacturers in my arsenal. quite like some of the surf-ace range too


----------



## aussiedriver (Oct 7, 2008)

Chemical Guys gets my vote. Fast becoming a huge fan, and funnily enough in Australia I can get most CG products at a price cheaper than the Megs stuff and the quality is better.


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Chem Guys or Megs for me as they have everything. Obviously I prefer to pic and choose though!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I would love to vote for dodo, I have a load of their products, and still wanting to try more  but if I could only use one for the rest of my life I'd need a wide range of polishes which currently is not available. If there were more polishes I would hand on my heart have absolutely no problem using them forever and ever. So much more than just another company to me y'know :thumb:

So I would have to agree with the majority and say meguires, I mean on paper they have EVERYTHING you need, literally everything you'd ever need and more and they are obviously a great company.

But

Luckly I/we are not in this situation and I/we can continue to use whatever we want, woohoo :thumb:


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Chemical Guys for me too . From the shampoo to sealants their products are excellent for both value for money and performance.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking at my current kit its made up of Chemical Guys, Dodo Juice and Megs... theres also a few menz polishes and a few other bits n bobs.

If i had to chose only one then i would probably go with CG's. They have a complete range and i cannot fault any of the products from them that i have tried so far.

As Dodo Juice produce a more complete range of products i will more than likely move towards them.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

What a tricky choice! Personally I think it would be Meguiars as they have everythig covered from the G220 DA right through to good LSP's.

That would not stop me craving things like Zaino, Chemical Guys, Autoglym, Zymol, Poorboys, DodoJuice, Nanolex, Sonus, Collinite products like the detailing kit addict I am :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

at the mow it would be zaino, or dodo with there new pads and polish


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

So many of u like the CG range :thumb:

Even more new lines are being added as we speak :wave:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Never once had an Autoglym product let me down, so I'd use that


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Dodo Juice for me, I've never had a product from them I wasn't 100% happy with. I don't have their entire range but they have all the necessary products for me to keep my car looking spot on. 

I remember when I had ordered my Megane, I wanted 'the best' cleaning gear for it. So I ordered all Meguiars stuff. Mitt, Step 1-3 cleanser, polish, wax etc. So only Meguiars for the first 2 years until I found this forum. Served me very well too.


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Not tried too many different products and not found many I didnt like, so for all round value for money included Id give autosmart a vote.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Johnnyopolis said:


> This thread is interesting reading :thumb: I bet you cant guess whose products I would use
> 
> Johnny


I hear you Johnny:thumb:

We have a few gaps to fill in our range but I can wait


----------



## Stevie---Boy (Mar 21, 2009)

Autoglym for me.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

A fine line between Autoglym and Meguiar's for me.....


....I think I'd fall in Meguiar's favour though :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Oddly I only started with Autoglym products after I joined here. I just assumed it was a typical Halfords/off the shelf line so ignored it. Bit like Turtlewax, Merr and all that. 

How wrong could I be as I now have some awesome AG products.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A lot have a brand snobbery I feel.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> A lot have a brand snobbery I feel.


Possbily, or maybe they just feel it's a 'name/brand' they can rely on

What would you go for ?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

i guess it would have to be Megs as they do a big enough range to do a whole car with, but when the Dodos range catches up it would be that for sure.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> Possbily, or maybe they just feel it's a 'name/brand' they can rely on
> 
> What would you go for ?


Dodo Or Optimum:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Dodo Or Optimum:thumb:


Hmmm.....I haven't tried any Optimum stuff....YET :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> Hmmm.....I haven't tried any Optimum stuff....YET :thumb:


You really need to there No Rinse is brilliant same with there QD,AIO,Car Shampoo,Polishes,Opti seal ect


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Dodo or CG for me, I've never had a dud from either.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I will go for a different choice and say Turtle Wax, because their nano-tech and platinum ranges are excellent. 

Very good value/performance ratio, not overpriced like Megs and the like IMO.


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

the pound shops own brand :lol::lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

AutoGlym :thumb::buffer::thumb::buffer::thumb::buffer:


----------



## Aisamasa (Dec 8, 2009)

Dodo Juice.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

For protection you can guess 

Besides that I really do like DODO a lot, especially the BTBM...


----------



## blobbs (Jan 3, 2010)

Autoglym or meguires for all. By the way R32Rob Meguires makes lots of products for others.


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Meguiars for me


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

blobbs said:


> Autoglym or meguires for all. By the way R32Rob *Meguires makes lots of products for others*.


such as?


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

megs/3m or autosmart depending what you are looking for


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Dodo Juice. No question!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I would say megs. Got to have the biggest range and products are of a real good standard.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

*Your favourite detailing product company?*

I can only imagine this has been done before but couldn't find anything recent.

Quick question really, which is your fav detailing product company?

so thats, not trader, not detailer or detailing company. 
A company that makes detailing products.

I know we all have different favs products from different companies but if you had to pick one overall who would it be?

go......


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

serious performance


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

autosmart


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Dodo Juice for me.


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

I think this has been asked before?? Mine's Meguiars


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Meguiars for their excellently priced Detailer range.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeh was asked only a week or so ago! I can't possibly name one though  one for each part of the job though... wheel sealing: migliore, shampoo: dodo juice... it goes on


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Meguiars for their excellently priced Detailer range.


Maybe make that past tense!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

zaino/dodo


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Duragloss  (and the fact I've had one or two customers tell me a few products are identicle in smell, colour and use to Zaino hmmm )


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Meguiars for their excellently priced Detailer range.


:lol:

Dodo juice for me!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Meguiars for their excellently priced Detailer range.


This was mine for that very reason too. Mines going to be something else soon, no sure what though.

I'll always love dodo though


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Maybe make that past tense!


Maybe it was sarcasm


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Couldn't find anything recent? It took all of about 30 seconds to find this from last week:-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=149089


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maybe merge the two threads together Mark?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> maybe merge the two threads together Mark?


Oh, I'm getting moderation advice from  Beaker now then?

lol! I'm only joking, Kev  I might do that, mate.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

russzs said:


> meguiars for their excellently priced detailer range.


lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Viper said:


> Oh, I'm getting moderation advice from  Beaker now then?
> 
> lol! I'm only joking, Kev  I might do that, mate.


:lol: don't knock beaker, best character in the muppets imo (and not scary like Animal)


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Autoglym


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

I've just got into this around 6 months ago, but from what I've seen up to now, I'd have to go for Auto-Smart products.
They seem to have everything you need with a selection of everything plus they have all the neccesarry(sp) tools that you need. 
They also seem to be very cheap (price wise) products and a lot of product for your £.

Dion!


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

The dodo.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

megs defo !!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I would go for Autoglym, they have a wide range of products and none of what i have used have ever been bad, yes some other manufacturers products i would use instead but Autoglym's where still great.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Franzpan said:


> I would go for Autoglym, they have a wide range of products and none of what i have used have ever been bad, yes some other manufacturers products i would use instead but Autoglym's where still great.


But they don't do polishes for machine polishing. I'd say Megs. Good all round products:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Swissvax (might be bias lol)

But in reality it is very difficult to choose only one brand.....


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

spitfire said:


> But they don't do polishes for machine polishing. I'd say Megs. Good all round products:thumb:


Exactly, 105/205 combo is my favorite.,



Bobby_t_16v said:


> Swissvax (might be bias lol)
> 
> But in reality it is very difficult to choose only one brand.....


If i could just put up using cleaner fluid then yes !


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

spitfire said:


> But they don't do polishes for machine polishing. I'd say Megs. Good all round products:thumb:


yes they do, http://www.autoglym.com.sg/product.htm

At the bottom, bodyshop range.:thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Autoglym is a good contender, they do allot more than people first realise


----------



## Blw (Dec 23, 2009)

Based purely on I've used id have to pick Autoglym myself, although I dont think id be able to take using only one brand.


----------



## fordyce-r (Mar 17, 2008)

Chemical guys, think i have most of their range as it is!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Dodo Juice for sure :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Do Dodo Juice do a product for all eventualities? Eg machine polishing various cut levels? I see their range is rapidly expanding...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Do Dodo Juice do a product for all eventualities? Eg machine polishing various cut levels? I see their range is rapidly expanding...


iirc, Dom has mentioned a snow foam and polishes recently..


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Valet Pro


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Durex...


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

AutoGlym (mainly the trade stuff)


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Autoglym of Chemical Guys. Probably Chemical Guys I like their products a lot.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Probably Optimum for me, as they cover everything with some excellent stuff - from ONR to a great range of polishes and waxes, sealants and coatings. Perfect for me and cheap as chips as well


----------



## deocamdata (Dec 10, 2009)

I think the best idea was to made a poll with all the producers


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

deocamdata said:


> I think the best idea was to made a poll with all the producers


too many to fit in a poll  iirc a poll can have 10 voting options maximum


----------



## dbaillie (Apr 6, 2009)

cg all the way:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Has to be CYC as they do the best selection of all. I know its not what was asked to a certain degree sorry op, as like most i use lots of companies products.. :thumb: Will there ever be a shop which sells all under one roof?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

^ True - I hate getting stung on two postages.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

*If you had to choose only one product line?*

This may be a tough one so think about it!

There are loads of manufacturers that make great detailing products but not all of their stuff is great. Some of their stuff is amazing, some are just bad.

But if you had to choose only one product line that has it all which one would it be and why?


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm gonna go with dodo juice because there's so much choice and I like their products.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=149089&highlight=one+manufacturer


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Bilt Hamber because they have a great selection of products.

Autofoam
Auto wash 
Autowheel
Surfex HD
Clay
Cleanser Fluid (ipa alternative)
Finis Wax
Double Speed Wax

They have a great liquid wax (Hydra) and a QD too.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Autoglym probably. Not the sexiest brand, but it all works to a high standard.

AutoSmart a very close second and only because i am more used to the AG product line. The few AS products i have used have been great too.

...I'll get me coat ...


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=149089&highlight=one+manufacturer


Ooops didnt know it existed already...


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Concept
Koch
Black diamond (AKA .....Awwww i ain't saying)
Autosmart


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

AllenF said:


> Concept
> Koch
> Black diamond (AKA .....Awwww i ain't saying)
> Autosmart


Careful Allen -don't upset the sponsors :lol:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol NEARLY......... 
It would certainly shock a few


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Meguiar's for me their stuff is awesome


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Megs brand


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Meguiars just because of m105 and 205 combo


----------

